# Sist.Depressionário «Bóris» - 19 a 21 Janeiro (2009 #03)



## Dan (18 Jan 2009 às 22:17)

*Tópico de Indíce e Resumos do Evento.*


*Previsões *

- Análise Modelos, Previsões e Alertas Oficiais
- Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo - Início |  Fim


*Seguimento*

- Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/21 Janeiro


*Fotografia/Vídeo/Reportagens *

- Neve em Loriga - 20 Janeiro 2009 
- Neve Portalegre 20.01.2009 
- Neve em Viseu - 20.01.09
- Neve Covilhã 20-01-2009 
- Geada e gelo em Aldeia de Santa Margarida


----------



## DMartins (21 Jan 2009 às 17:13)

*Re: Sist.Depressionário «Bóris» - 19 a 21 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #03)*

Em jeito de balanço, pode-se dizer falando pela minha zona, de que foi uma situação normal de Inverno.
Um pouco de frio, alguma chuva, e um vento nos 1ºs dias.

Felizmente para outros lados, as coisas não foram bem assim, e ainda bem para esses contemplados.

Posso dizer que esperava mais. Muito mais. Melhores situações virão.

Um abraço


----------



## ruiadam (21 Jan 2009 às 17:22)

*Re: Sist.Depressionário «Bóris» - 19 a 21 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #03)*

O balanço para a Guarda não pode deixar de ser positivo, neve de 2ª para 3ª feira e muitos aguaceiros de neve durante o dia de 3ª feira, hoje tem sido um dia normal de inverno, saliento a descida brusca de temperatura que se registou de 2ª para 3ª feira de +9ºC para -2,5ºC em cerca de 12 horas e aguardamos que a segunda parte deste «Bóris» traga muitos fenómenos meteorológicos de registo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2009 às 19:34)

*Re: Sist.Depressionário «Bóris» - 19 a 21 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #03)*

Boas,pondo ponto final da «bóris» quanto a precipitção ainda rendeu 9.5mm de dei uma amostra de neve sem acumular por três momentos de alguma duração ao longo do dia porque em redor é há pasadasnas serras.

Mas ainda não perdi a esperança de vê-la há aqui há porta este inverno


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2009 às 19:48)

*Re: Sist.Depressionário «Bóris» - 19 a 21 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #03)*

Por cá o Bóris largou na sua totalidade 9 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jan 2009 às 21:20)

*Re: Sist.Depressionário «Bóris» - 19 a 21 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #03)*

Por cá, a Bóris deixou um total de 7,2 + 12,8 + 0,6 = *20,6 mm* ao longo dos dias 19, 20 e 21 de Janeiro.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

*Re: Sist.Depressionário «Bóris» - 19 a 21 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #03)*

Bem analise final ao «Bóris», tive tudo o que o titulo diz, menos ondas porque aqui não ha mar, temos de fazer uma praia como a Castanheira de ondas artificiais.

Bem mas falando de coisas sérias...

Espectacular a mudança radical das temperaturas...
De um tempo ameno, arrisco a dizer primaveril, para dois dias de autêntico Inverno.
Vento moderado, registando uma rajada de 40km/h.
Precipitação razoavel de apoximadamente 35 mm em dois dias.
E a esperada neve, que caiu em abundancia durante cerca de meia hora, sem acumulção porque estava tudo molhadinho. Mas ha uns 10anos que não nevava assim. 
E ja que este Inverno está ser tão generoso ja estou como o nosso amigo ALBIMETEO da minha Capital de Distrito, tambem espero ve-la a minha porta e se possivel caminhar em cima e fazer cova. Como nesse nevão de a uns 10anos.

Mas pronto, o saldo é positivo... venha outra, com mais e melhor, se não for neve, não ha problema, na meteorologia ha mais fenomenos interessantes.


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 21:50)

*Re: Sist.Depressionário «Bóris» - 19 a 21 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #03)*

O "Boris" descarregou em Canidelo - Vila Nova de Gaia:

Dia 18: *8,0mm*
Dia 19: *12,0mm*
Dia 20: *17,8mm* Trovoada e Granizo

Total: *37,8mm*


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

*Re: Sist.Depressionário «Bóris» - 19 a 21 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #03)*

Por aqui o Bóris rendeu:

Dia 18: *2,1mm*
Dia 19: *7,4mm*
Dia 20: *3,1mm* Trovoada, granizo e sleet 

Rajada máxima:*54,1km/h N* dia 19

Total:*12,6mm*


----------



## VerticalHorizon (22 Jan 2009 às 21:11)

*Re: Sist.Depressionário «Bóris» - 19 a 21 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #03)*

Este "Boris" também foi bem generoso... particularmente para Portalegre, Castelo Branco e Viseu e, claro, toda a região da Guarda.
Eu não me posso queixar. Temperaturas a descer pouco abaixo dos zero...com alguma neve...embora desta vez sem acumulação aqui em Paços de Ferreira.


----------

